# moving lump under skin on my jaw?



## dlpark2

You do need to see a doctor, but it is probably just a small cyst. I have had on in the side of my neck since I was about your age and it has never went away. I had one on my shin once, but it disappeared. My mom is an RN and she said they are often granduloma cyst. I would definately have it check out by a doctor though, especially if it is causing you jaw pain.


----------



## jinxremoving

It could also me a lymph node... but since non of us are Doctors and/or able to inspect you, it's best you ask your mum to take you to the doctor. Don't worry though, it's highly unlikely that it's cancer.


----------



## Saddlebag

I was told that as long as they move around that's a good sign.


----------



## ponypile

Are you feeling otherwise at all sick? From the location and description, it sounds like a swollen lymph node, which is completely normal. Mine swell up a lot when I get a cold, and sometimes just randomly. When I had mono they swelled up a LOT (you could see several lymph nodes on my neck in the mirror) and hurt. But they can puff up quite a bit with a viral infection ( like a cold). Unlikely that it's anything to worry about, but I'm glad you're going to see your doctor


----------



## countryryder

My lymph nodes do just that,I'm guessing that's probably what it is..


----------



## dommycob

But for two years?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I know an older person who has permanently tad swollen lymph nodes after he had some kind of infection during his younger years.

How big is the lump? I went to check my lymph nodes few years ago since I thought that I felt them too clearly on my throat and was worried the same way you are now, thinking that them were big & swollen. The doctor told me that especially if you're thin with a thin throat, it can be normal to find & feel your lymph nodes and a normal lymph node can be around same size with a pea.

Sure, I still recommend you to check your lump just for becoming sure and relieving your worry. It's still probably all normal thing.


----------



## dommycob

A very fat pea. And I'd like to point out, its not on my neck its on my jaw and there isn't one on the other side which is why I'm worried 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving

If you're worried then you need to go to a Doctor...

The good news, if it were cancer or something serious you would probably have noticed some other symptoms by now and/or the lump would have got larger. I have a lump on my neck, pea sized, but not on the other side. I saw an ENT (specialist) and he poked at it, asked if it got any larger in the last year, I said no and he said don't worry about it. I don't know what it is, but he didn't seem concerned and therefore neither am I.


----------



## BarrelRacer67

TaMMa89 said:


> I know an older person who has permanently tad swollen lymph nodes after he had some kind of infection during his younger years.


Mine are permanently swollen, also. They've been like that for since I was little from getting tonsillitis and strep throat alot.


----------

